# persona ov monitor



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

hey
we were looking into buying a clearblue ov monitor but have come across a cheaper brand called persona has anyone had any experience with this or heard any reviews?
Thanks
Natalie xx


----------



## Milo73 (Jun 28, 2010)

Natalie,  Hi.

Persona is actually for the purpose of contraception however works in pretty much the same way as the CB fertility monitor.  The main difference is that the CB tells you the 2 days that you are most likely to get pregnant.  The Persona tells you the 6 or so days that you should avoid intercourse if you don't want to become pregnant.  It does however also tell you the day you are ovulating so you can use it as a fertility monitor if you so wish.  They both are really about building up & understanding a picture of your monthly cycle and when your most fertile days are.

I used Persona as a a birth control for about 2 years after coming off the pill, I then continued to use it to monitor when I was ovulating when ttc naturally.  Unfortunately it transpired that we were unlikely to ever conceive naturally so I am perhaps not the best advert!

Hope this helps.

Milo x


----------

